# A Lone Soldier



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

A shot I had that I just threw together, How do you all like it?
*A Lone Soldier*





​


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 14, 2011)

Eh.. is there rules about what you can shoot.  In my head I imagine everything you guys do but never can see it, can't you take photos of drills or parties.  What about when a guy acts like a douche and you put soap in a pillow and beat him, now that's a photo.  I think the photos also lacks the lines to pull off this, he's obviously going no where there is a wall not that far in front of him.  I really love army movies, but I want to see the real thing.


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Eh.. is there rules about what you can shoot.  In my head I imagine everything you guys do but never can see it, can't you take photos of drills or parties.  What about when a guy acts like a douche and you put soap in a pillow and beat him, now that's a photo.  I think the photos also lacks the lines to pull off this, he's obviously going no where there is a wall not that far in front of him.  I really love army movies, but I want to see the real thing.



LoL ok, what do you want to see buddy?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 14, 2011)

> he's obviously going no where there is a wall not that far in front of him.



Yeah, he's got that big 2 foot wall in front of him. Hope the Army trained him well enough to step over it...


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 14, 2011)

MatchlessArts said:


> shootermcgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Eh.. is there rules about what you can shoot.  In my head I imagine everything you guys do but never can see it, can't you take photos of drills or parties.  What about when a guy acts like a douche and you put soap in a pillow and beat him, now that's a photo.  I think the photos also lacks the lines to pull off this, he's obviously going no where there is a wall not that far in front of him.  I really love army movies, but I want to see the real thing.
> ...



I wanna see the ****ters, or what you guys do for fun like football or something, or pranks, there's so much that I imagine that may or may not be true and you have the opportunity to capture it.  I don't know what the laws about it are but I would think you could make some big bugs with great war photos.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)

I like it, not sure about the processing.  Either color or b&w.


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok shooter, Ill hook you up  and thanks for the comments guys/girls.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with Schwetty.  The processing holds my attention, but I don't understand it.


----------



## PrestonS (Dec 14, 2011)

bazooka said:


> I agree with Schwetty.  The processing holds my attention, but I don't understand it.



I agree as well. Any comments on what you were thinking with the processing?


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

I split the image into two halves with black and white on one side and color on the other. More or less just for a different effect but also showing that the desert holds color too.

For us over here when we look at just sand day in and day out we like to see some different stuff sometimes so why not through the lens of a camera then into the editing studio


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't get the PP either, even after your explanation.  But what bothers me the most is the red I see between his legs. It makes me feel like he's taking a piss and he's pissing blood... Not good.

Stay safe.


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

Red between his legs is the quick release strap on the gunners harness so if you roll over from an explosion or fall in a canal you can or ur battle can pull it so you don't drown/die.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 14, 2011)

I understand your reasoning, but when I look at the "color" side... it's still pretty much monotone.


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

Another I shot awhile back at sunset


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 14, 2011)

I really like your postings mainly because it's really awesome to have a connection with someone actaully participating rather than just viewing. What catches my attention in the OP was that the soldier is in the middle of the frame and there's a lot of empty space on both sides that don't add to much more context. Keep posting and thank you, Merry Christmas to you and your buds.


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I really like your postings mainly because it's really awesome to have a connection with someone actaully participating rather than just viewing. What catches my attention in the OP was that the soldier is in the middle of the frame and there's a lot of empty space on both sides that don't add to much more context. Keep posting and thank you, Merry Christmas to you and your buds.



Thanks buddy, Merry Christmas to you as well. We will make the most of it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)

Can I edit this photo?


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

sure, can I see it when it is done?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

That is very cool scwetty, Any Tutorials or places you might point me to show me how you did ur processing bud.

This is awesome


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry man.. i cant.  I am thinking about doing an art collection with similar style.  .  When I saw your photo, i knew it would be a good candidate.  Too bad I didnt take it or I will add it to the collection.


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool cool, you got a flickr?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)

nope.. just website.  Usagani Photography - Denver, CO


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 15, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> nope.. just website.  Usagani Photography - Denver, CO



ELITIST.


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Schwetty, how do you like this one? I tried your approach a little bit.


----------



## Rawshooter (Dec 15, 2011)

Love this shot' & processing here Ben!
Your images always hold my attention.
good job*

~ Don


----------



## MatchlessArts (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Don, Long time no talk buddy! Look forward to seeing more of ur work.


----------

